# Fotos vernetzen ?



## beamx (29. Mai 2004)

Weis jemand von euch vielleicht wie man Fotos "interaktiv" verbindet ?  Z.B. ein frei und in Echtzeit scrollbares Panorama in welchem man auf einen neuen Standpunkt klicken kann um dann ein neues Panoram zu sehen !
ich hoffe ich konnte mich verständlich machen und hoffe auf gute tipps !


----------



## genesys (11. Juni 2004)

ich würde des mit Flash machen . . . das authoring Programm von QuickTime Virtual Reality bietet glaube ich auch diese Möglichkeit (hab ich zumindest mal gehört) - kann aber nicht mit sicherheit sagen, ob das geht . . .


----------



## beamx (12. Juni 2004)

Juhu eine Antwort, danke Genesys !

Flash und Quicktime.... hab ich mir fast gedacht, tja von beidem keine Ahnung.....
na mal sehn...


----------

